# Flag pole install



## Pwrstrk7tree (12 mo ago)

I've never installed a flag pole and a client of mine wants one installed at her business. It's a two-story building so I was thinking a 20-25 ft pole. My main question is strength and durability. I've heard of many aluminum ones bending in wind. I see some alum ones 12 ga thick though. Fiberglass seems quite costly. Just looking for opinions and others actual experience on the subject. I am from northwest PA so we get lake effect snow squalls and lake wind! I appreciate any experiences, good and bad.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

__





Flagpoles 25 Feet | U.S Flag Store | In Stock Now!


At U.S Flag Store, we offer 25-foot flagpoles for commercial or residential use. Visit now to check out our new line of flagpoles. For queries, call us now !!




www.united-states-flag.com





This company is in Pa.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have done both aluminum and fiberglass, the fiberglass one came in sections and epoxied together. Aluminum was noisy when rope hit pole
Both were very well made, biggest issue was part that secured the rope to the pole at the lower end kept on getting pulled off from the wind, I used threaded nutserts and no issues for a year or 2 now
Hole was 48" deep and pole dropped into the sleeve


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Have put lots of them in. Buy a good one with all of the below ground mounting equipment, etc.
They provide very good instructions on how to properly install them.


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

Check with the municipality for any restrictions and requirements before making any decisions.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow! Pricing varies from about $140.00 for a 25-footer to over $3700.00 for a 25-footer.

Das crazy man.

Andy.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Wow! Pricing varies from about $140.00 for a 25-footer to over $3700.00 for a 25-footer.
> 
> Das crazy man.
> 
> Andy.


I guess girth counts...


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I installed a telescopic 25 foot flagpole last year, they only gave me a 21 inch sleeve for the sonatube, the instructions stated to have at least 2 feet of loose gravel for drainage, well that didn’t work and it eventually leaned over!

went back this year and removed everything and reinstalled to 42 inch depth, I know the 21 inch part under the concrete will just collect water and freeze, my solution was to add a poly styrene inside the section that went into the sleeve so if it does freeze it can absorb most of the force !

It will probably be the last flag pole I ever install!


----------

